# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Dung mạo Batman trong game viễn tưởng

## lehue2603

Brainstorm là một hội họa sĩ trên Facebook thường xuyên nhận vẽ theo các chủ đề mà người hâm mộ yêu cầu. Và chủ đề mới nhất là một nhân vật rất nổi tiếng cả trên điện ảnh lẫn video game - Kị Sĩ Bóng Đêm *Batman*. Dù vậy, những mẫu *Batman* này lại khác rất xa so với những gì mà chúng ta thường thấy, những người hùng với giáp trụ kín mít từ đầu tới chân mang đầy vẻ hiện đại như bước từ các tựa game khoa học viễn tưởng Destiny, Halo hay Deus Ex.
Trong phiên bản game mới nhất *Batman: Arkham Knight* của Rocksteady Studios, mặc dù *Batman* đã được hãng sản xuất "buff" lên rất nhiều với bộ giáp kim loại sáng bóng, tuy nhiên nếu so sánh với những bức họa dưới đây thì quả thật mức độ hiện đại vẫn chưa thấm tháp vào đâu (ngoại trừ hình cuối). Hãy cùng thưởng thức phía dưới đây.




















_Nguồn: Kotaku_
*>> Làm kẻ thù của Batman ức chế như thế nào?*

----------

